# info?



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

I am getting some rollers and know very little about them is there any good websites that could help with with the ins and outs of rollers? like how to fly them and what to expect and when to expect it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im sure there is, have you tried googleing it?


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

rollerpigeon.com, and if ya pm me i will get ya onto rollerworld


----------

